# storie instagram besoin explication



## bretonbreizh (12 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

j'arrive à faire des stories instagram mais elle durent généralement 12secondes un truc comme ça et c'est une seule photo. J'ai un iphone se. Je vois plein de stories insta où quand on les visionnent, il y a plusieurs photos à la suite...dans la meme storie, comment on fait pour faire ça ?
merci!


----------



## bretonbreizh (23 Septembre 2018)

Je reviens vers vous car j'ai bien lu sur des articles qu'on peut inclure plusieurs contenus dans une seule story instagram en sélectionnant "photos multiples" etc. lors de la création de la "story". Seulement avec mon Iphone SE je n'ai pas accès à "sélection multiples" dans mon iphone lors de la story ! je ne comprends pas l'application est à jour...des idées ?

MERCI à vous.


----------



## bretonbreizh (9 Octobre 2018)

deymar95 a dit:


> Tu as pu régler ton problème ou pas encore?
> Normalement tu vas dans la page des stories ensuite en bas à gauche tu trouvera une icône pour ajouter une image dans ta story tu cliques dessus, ensuite en haut à droite tu trouvera une icône « sélection multiple »
> Chez moi ça s´affiche comme ça


merci de ta réponse, oui c résolu enfin j'ai trouvé  merci bcp


----------

